
Writing Tool for Focus and Creativity - dhavalbhatt
Hey Hacker friends,<p>As a hobby project, I&#x27;ve built and acquired one of the most viral writing tools that breed focus.<p>For those who don&#x27;t know, if you stop typing, it deletes your work.<p>Then I added a new feature to it that helps induce creativity with 500+ writing prompts.<p>The outcome?<p>Version 1.0 of a tool that helps writers be more focused and creative.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.squibler.io&#x2F;writing-prompts
======
arkokoley
I thought this was a joke but damn! It sure does force you to focus.

